# Is being an emotional wreck a sign of impending labour?



## MaybeThisMnth

So...I've been a hormonal mess today and it's exhausting! I've been pretty well balanced this whole pregnancy but today I've been bursting into tears for very little reason. I cried at breakfast when my husband said he wasn't going to have time to put up the curtain pole today and absolutely sobbed my eyes out upstairs about nothing, literally nothing! I've been much more tired of late than usual and haven't been sleeping well but was hoping that the unusual exhaustion, light period-like cramps, back ache and awful emotions mean labour isn't far off! Has anyone been through something similar and been in labour the following day or few days later? I'd really like this to all mean something :D x


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Well, there have been no incoming baby signs so i'm guessing that my hormones were just having a field day! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Before I went into labour I had a major meltdown over what I was going to do during the rest of my maternity leave and a huge panic about whether I had everything I needed for baby. I had my show the next day and went into labour the day after.


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Button# said:


> Before I went into labour I had a major meltdown over what I was going to do during the rest of my maternity leave and a huge panic about whether I had everything I needed for baby. I had my show the next day and went into labour the day after.

I think i may be in early labour so my emotional craziness yesterday is looking positive! I've had a lot of brown discharge today with increasing back ache which wraps round to my lower pelvis. No tightenings as such yet though, just random ones every now and then both at the top and in the middle of my bump. It would be lovely of all of the emotional craziness were leading up to Squiggle being born!


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you that you'll meet bubs soon.


----------



## MrsNJR

Ooh fingers crossed for you lovely!! I'm so glad to read this, coz I've had exactly the day u described, only mine was today not yesterday. I've cried numerous times, because I needed help with something, because I didn't feel supported by hubby (who is very supportive, lol) and an hour ago I brought myself up to bed in a right old tizzy, after declaring to hubby that I can't cope with him, and that I knew I was being over the top, but I just can't cope!!!!!!! Lol. And now he's sulking downstairs watching Harry potter and I'm in bed telling u about my melt down. Ha ha x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

For me, yes my emotions went crazy x


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

MrsNJR said:


> Ooh fingers crossed for you lovely!! I'm so glad to read this, coz I've had exactly the day u described, only mine was today not yesterday. I've cried numerous times, because I needed help with something, because I didn't feel supported by hubby (who is very supportive, lol) and an hour ago I brought myself up to bed in a right old tizzy, after declaring to hubby that I can't cope with him, and that I knew I was being over the top, but I just can't cope!!!!!!! Lol. And now he's sulking downstairs watching Harry potter and I'm in bed telling u about my melt down. Ha ha x

It definitely turned out to be a sign of impending labour! The emotional craziness was on Sunday and Jacob was born on Wednesday in the early hours after 29 hours of early labour and just under 4 hours of active labour which included 2.5 of pushing! :flower:


----------



## MrsNJR

Ah many congratulations!! Well nothing more to report here, except more of the crazy crying yesterday. And today my back has ached constantly... I'm hoping these are all positive signs. I'm not due for 4 weeks but the midwife already said 2 weeks ago "it's not going to be a little one!!" My first little boy was 9lb 2, so I'd rather not go to term and have an even bigger one!! 

Hope u had a smooth time and are enjoying being a mummy xx


----------



## Button#

Congratulations on your little boy!


----------

